

Finished Minecraft CPU Calculates the Fibonacci Sequence [video] - ugh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sNge0Ywz-M

======
ugh
Accompanying notes from the creator on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/e49q7/demonstrating_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/e49q7/demonstrating_my_minecraft_cpu_or_yet_another/c156351)

